# Whats your thoughts on this



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I am eating a stalk of celery, a carrot, a orange, an apple, and all the radishes with peanut butter at night, and I lost 4 lbs last mo., I saw a jucer by Jack Lalane, and thought why eat it when I can drink it, but then thought. My mind demands I eat in the evening, and it , maybe that Ill want to eat something even if I am drinking what I now eat. Whats your thoughts.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

imo the need chew would get the best of ya (it would me anyway). why not make the juice and still much a little vegies?


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Chewing foods not only keeps my mouth busy but peeling oranges or slicing apples keeps my hands busy.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have an old Champion juicer in storage. When you juice, you lose the fiber. Which is what fills you up compared to drinking just the juice.

If you get a juicer, the fiber is great to add to soups and muffins!


----------



## Bailey (Jul 3, 2003)

Losing that 4lbs like you did eating the veggies sounds like success to me! I never thought to eat radishes with peanut butter, but I am going to give that a try tonight.


----------

